# Help! She hates her crate and ex-pen!



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

We brought 4 mo old Tessa home last Saturday. Like many of you we set up an ex-pen with a pee pad. Right from the get-go she HATED the ex-pen and would cry when we put her in there. And not just for a few minutes; 1/2 hr was as long as we could stand it before we gave up and took her out. She was so shy and timid at first that we didn't want to add to her stress so it hasn't been used much. We felt she needed to be closer to us so we could bond and it's been working.

We've been taking her outside to go potty and using click-treat whenever she'd go. She was doing great, only one pee inside...until last night. Last night she came in from outside, ran over to her ex-pen and immediately peed in the ex-pen...but not on the pee pad.

Tonight my DH took her outside...nothing. Except running to DH begging for a treat. Apparently the connection in her mind is outside=treat, not outside potty=treat even though she's never gotten a treat without going potty first. She actually ran up the porch steps to come inside. He thought maybe she didn't need to go. Again, she came inside, and immediately ran to the ex-pen and peed. So we thought it was the indoor/outdoor carpet we put as the floor of the ex-pen since we have wood floors. I know dogs like to seek out soft spots like rugs. So he put some leftover tile over the carpet as the ex-pen floor. Now that the carpet is gone Tessa doesn't want anything to do with the ex-pen. We saw the sniffing signs later this evening but when we took her to the pee pad she just sat there and did nothing. We watch her like a hawk but by the time she squats it's a done deal, we can't interrupt her to finish on the pee pad. We pick her up and place her on the pee pad but by this time she's done and doesn't "get it".

Also she's been a little skittish since we've brought her home so when we jump up or run towards her - or any sudden movement on our part - as she begins to go potty, we're scaring her to death and she's running away from us...just the behavior we wanted to see go away!

I know all the books say to crate her. I know she's probably having too much freedom. But when she's in her crate she cries and howls constantly unless her crate is right beside me on the sofa. Put it on the floor by my feet, she cries. I can't sit on the sofa 24/7 and it seems cruel to let her cry for so long. She's fine in her crate at night but again, it's up at eye level on a chaise by my bed.

Any suggestions on a humane way to restrict her movements? And how do you get them to use the pee pads? Ours are supposed to have a scent but it's not doing anything to attract Tessa. She used a litter box at the breeder's but litter is messy so we prefer to not use it.

Has anyone used a leash/tether successfully to train?

I know she's not seeing the ex-pen as her den, to her it's just a giant toilet. But how do we get her to see it as her den if she cries and howls if we put her in there? Same response if we crate her in the ex-pen.

Do we just harden our hearts and force the ex-pen or crate on her? I know we're supposed to wait till she's quiet before we take her out but the problem is she never quiets. I crated her this morning while showering and getting ready. She was in the bathroom next to me and still cried incessantly. Sounds like a spoiled brat, huh? Bt she did this from the first day!

I'm sorry if this question has been asked before. I did a search but nothing quite like this came up. We're not sure what to do at this point.

I know we started out going outside but we're hoping to pee pad train and gradually move it out to our covered porch. We used to live on 2 acres but now we have a fenced in yard - a courtyard - and my husband doesn't want what little grass we have to be killed by dog pee.


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

well glad to her you have a little one now. and on training her for the crate try feeding her in her crate that helps. You can do the same thing with the expen treats chewies ect . Make it a happy place for her You will have to put up with the crying but dont let her out if she is crying because then she will think if I cry they will let me out and you dont want that.You can even try putting her in there for short periods of time and making it longer and longer untill she get use to it Only let her out when she is being quiet if you want her to come out . She will learn who is the boss.It does take time. There is no really fast way to teach her, it all takes time she will get use to it. What I did with Leia is when she barked or cryed I would tell her queit and bad in a firm voice and walk a way and I would not say another word. Never put her in the crate as a punishment or the Expen make it a good thing at all cost. Leia knows what bad and queit is now. There is a light at the end of the tunnel there really is keep faith and it will work out, I hope this helps you good luck it will work its harder on you than on them


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Jan, to get Tessa used to her crate (I would do the crate first and then progress to the expen), you need to start by putting her in there for SHORT periods of time... in particular for the beginning, start feeding her in her crate like Susan mentioned. Leave the crate door open as she eats. The next time, close, but don't lock, the door as she eats, then lock the door. When she sees that it's not so bad being in the crate (because she gets to eat), start putting her in there in the afternoon or whenever you see she tired herself out from playing. Give her a very special treat when she goes in the crate. Leave her there 5 minutes. Take her out. Gradually increase the time but stay within her eye sight. Then start to leave once you know she is comfortable in the crate (again in short time increments - gradual increase over time).

It's hard because some of them have no problems at all being crated or confined and others do. It might take a while for her to be comfortable in it, but diligence and patience is key. Also never ever EVER let her out when she is howling/crying/barking. Wait for a quiet moment (at least 30 full seconds of quiet). Let her out and praise her for being a good quiet girl. After a while, she will get that she won't be let out until she is quiet. It's hard in the beginning, but she will get it! I know that in the beginning I actually cried in frustration because I thought that Kubrick would never be able to be left alone. It took about a week, and tweaking of different things, before he was perfectly fine being in the crate and then another two days or so for the expen. He now has full run of the house and is doing great! Tessa will get there, you'll see!

Good luck!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Oh,I remember these days! Are you home with her most of the day?

You are going to get MANY different opinions on this, but just have to find what works best for you and your dog. I don't think there is any 'perfect' way to do this.

Have you considered putting the Pee pad inside a litter box? Maybe that will 'click' with her. If it doesn't fit, look into human underpads, they come in a few diff. sizes.

I was also unable to leave Gucci in the pen to shower. She would cry as if I was torchering her! I couldn't stand it, so I let her come sit in the bathroom with me. She used to just stand at the shower and I'd have an audience, lol.....but now, she'll bring a toy up to play with and sit over in the corner. I also didn't end up using the crate because I just couldn't. But, we survived fine and managed potty training. I eventually moved the pee pad out of her pen (that I would just leave open w/ toys, bed, etc) into the laundry room and one upstairs in the master bath, she uses them consistently. Occasionally, she'll run upstairs to pee, lol....but she *won't* poop on them, that has to be outside. She's never poo'd where she pees, oddball. So, she'll either ring the bell for that, Or I just take her out 30 min. after she eats. After you've had Tessa for awhile, you'll really learn her schedule and sort of instinctively know when she has to go. Gucci is VERY predictable, every 4 hours during the day, and 30-45 min after she eats 2X a day.

Maybe you can jot down on a notepad what time she is going for a few days and see if you have a pattern?

Clingy/lap loving dogs don't like to be alone, even in their crate next to you. They want to be sitting wherever you are. I always worried that if I put her alone 'too much' she'd grow to prefer that? I don't know...I'm not an expert but rather went with my gut about what to do...so the crate collected alot of dust! lol

Kara


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Jan, I do things a little different then others...I have never used a x-pen or pee pads...I don't have anything against them..I just train differently...

I would in the beginning take them out to potty every 45 minutes..and work my way up as they got older..each week..I also train mine to ring a door bell to let me know when they want out.

I did use a large crate when I had to cook or clean...another thing I did was attach a leash to my belt loop...they get used to being with you and you don't have to crate them that way...I would attach it to the door or cabinet when I was cooking or laundry...

I say use whatever method works best for you and your family..the one you feel most comfortable. 

I know it's hard to let her cry..but if you can let her work it out..it will be better for the everyone...

Mine would try it for a few days...My last one Nigel was a big time howler in the morning, when I had to get my daughter ready for school...

But he had been taken potty, fed and watered..so I knew he was fine, he stopped after about three mornings of ignoring him, and he did get loud...We would have trouble hearing each other..

I bought three puppies in under two years and I am finally through with potty trainnng. YEAH...

It does get better....but it takes a little while..

She is beautiful


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

I was just thinking of you this morning Janet and wondering how little Tessa was doing. 

Both my boys came home pee pad trained so I had to train how to go outside. I like Kara’s idea of putting a pad in a litter box, this should help her get the sent and feel of the pee pad on her paws. Also maybe try putting several pee pads down in her pen instead of one. I know when breeders pee pad train they put several right outside the crate in the pen so as soon as they wake up they walk out onto a pee pad and pee. Try putting her in the litter box with a pad first thing in the morning when she wakes once she starts to use it add a second pee pad next to the box and see if she uses it. Over time you should be able to remove the box.

I was thrilled when you mentioned the use of a clicker. I love clicker training, it is hard at first learning to target at the right time but once you have that mastered it is amazing how fast they catch on to things using this method of training. Have you done clicker training before? If you are using it as a method of potty training you want to make sure you do not click to early or to late, small dogs are so low to the ground it may be hard to capture the right moment of when to click. Click just as she is finishing going potty, if you click too early she will stop and not finish, if you click after she will not realize what she is getting rewarded for. 

As everyone said it does get easier, just hang in there. I also think we may need a picture fix of little Tessa have you had that camera out?


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

I am having the same problem with Missy, 3 1/2 months old. I have been taking her to work and putting her in a ex-pen for a month now and she has been doing ok....but yesterday she barked and cried in her pen _*all *_day!!!

I have started walking her around work with a leash and she knows there are better things to do than be in a pen. I can't have her loose, she has to be in her pen at work most of the time. She has been sleeping in there during the day. We have a 2-3 play time before work and 3 hour play time when we get home, when she is not in the pen.

So, I hear you Jan, you are not alone out there. I will try again tomorrow to put her in the pen hope it goes better than yesterday. My daughter went home with a headache from all the barking and crying Missy was doing in her pen yesterday.


----------



## Lola (Mar 22, 2007)

Every dog is different and everyone has their own methods of training that work for them. It is very hard to train a puppy in my opinion. Here is what I did and it worked pretty well for me. I had and x-pen with a small crate in the x-pen. I always set it up in an area that Lola could see or hear me and I put her in it for small periods of time during the day increasing as time went on. At night it was set up in my laundry room with my other dog Maggie. She would go in there at night with with floor covered in pee pads. Eventually she would find one area on the floor at night that she would pee or poop.She cried at night in the beginning and I would check on her but not take her out of it. She eventually got used to it and now goes in her crate willingly. She has a reallly soft little bed in the crate and is very comfortable in it. I leash/tethered trained her during the day when she was about 5 months. The leash became my best friend and also a good communicating tool for me. If she did something that required a correction, i would give her a gentle tug on the leash with a firm no command. Eventually she responded to the command no without the leash. I tied her to me and took her everywhere around the house with me and thethered her to furniture in a room that I would be in. That way I was able to catch her if she had to potty and get her out right away. I took her out almost every hour to get her used to the outside bathroom mode. It took months. She finally established a schedule and after a little over a year she is trained to go outside. Be patient, it takes a llllong time for some. I also think that these dogs respond better to firm but gentle corrections. Harsh words or sounds only make behavior problems worse. I am sure some of my ideas in this long paragraph have been repeated in this thread but I wanted to give you and idea of how I handled Lola. It took a very long and frustrating time but it worked. One day she woke up and it all seemed to fall into place. Good luck!
P.S. One more important thing. Exercise Exercise was the best thing for Lola. I walked her alot to get her tired enough to sleep in her crate. She would be so exhausted that she welcomed a chace to rest in the crate and x-pen.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

*I also think that these dogs respond better to firm but gentle corrections. Harsh words or sounds only make behavior problems worse. I am sure some of my ideas in this long paragraph have been repeated in this thread but I wanted to give you and idea of how I handled Lola. It took a very long and frustrating time but it worked. One day she woke up and it all seemed to fall into place. * QUOTE FROM LOLA

Thanks for the reminder, sometimes the days with a new puppy can be long and challenging and it helps to read the forum for help. I can tell you after a day of barking and whining,a few harsh words were coming out of my mouth. I am sure it was making it worst, I will remember your helpful words of wisdom.


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks for the reminder, sometimes the days with a new puppy can be long and challenging and it helps to read the forum for help. I can tell you after a day of barking and whining,a few harsh words were coming out of my mouth. I am sure it was making it worst, I will remember your helpful words of wisdom. [/quote]

Remember Lynn...sometimes the best response is none at all..I find that if they got no response they gave up..Maybe not as soon as I would of liked And yes, a new puppy can play on your nerves that's for sure..But that is why God made them soooooo cute...


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Susan, Lina, good ideas, thanks; I'm going to cook up or look for some extra special crate treats today.

Kara, I am home but obviously have to leave sometimes. My Mom has a Dr appt this afternoon and I'm dreading leaving her. Tessa cries even if she's not crated while I'm in the shower! I need to find a special toy she only gets while I'm in the shower. Tessa did pee on the pad this morning, prob because I was sitting in the ex-pen with her (what a good photo op, huh?) so it was either on me or on the pee pad, lol! We're still waiting for morning poo though, maybe she has the same issue as Gucci? I've noticed a tendency for Tessa to want to turn around after pooping...hopefully to sniff it..I'm not sure I even want toknow if she thinks it's a delicacy...yuck. My last dog loved her crate, and used it as her escape when she wanted to sleep or was stressed from to many little kids wantng to handle her (like during holidays esp as a puppy).

Paige, Tessa howls too...it's so funny! Well, at first anyway. Unfortunately, she'll do it even if she is right next to me in the pen or crate. I'm trying the leash/tether today, we'll see how that goes. 

LeeAnn, we have the pee pad in one of those plastic holders because we heard about the Hav 'shredding gene'. But we could try it and see how it goes. I was clicking as soon as I saw her hind end come up. Maybe that was too late? It sure didn't take long for her to figure out click=treat! I promise pics soon!

Lyyn, I hope you have a better day; that must be so frustrating! My DH said the same thing last night - it's a good thing she is sooo cute and adorable!

Lola, I'm using the leash today and well see how it goes. I hope it works. I've kept my temper under control, no harsh words. She's so sensitive I know it would hurt, not help. I had good training for this with one of my children. But not the other one!, lol!

I had a moment last night when I asked myself what i just did! Here my DH and I were at a stage where we could relax and enjoy each other (youngest left for college in Aug) and what do i do? Insist on a puppy! But it was fleeting, and I know it will all be worth it in the end.

Thanks for all the tips, support, and advice. Hopefully one day soon I'l be in a position to give it, not constantly ask for it!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Jan, you are going to have to leave sometimes. They do eventually learn that you come home shortly. I used to dread having to run out, but Gucci has gotten much better. She no longer shreds up her xpen, she just waits patiently looking out the door! Which STILL makes me twinge with a little guilt, but we've gotta eat! lol, and I have to make my doctor's appts, etc. There is no way around it.

I think she's still adjusting and it may be a month or so until she's really comfortable and down with the schedule.

That 'emotional' side that your seeing has a real positive side to it, I think they do love you intensely! Which is just a wonderful feeling. 

The other day, I had to run out for a quick errand to the store and library, and my housekeeper told me that Gucci sat at the 'front door' looking out and was "depressed and whiny" , so she's certainly not as independent as some Havs are, but I did want more of a lap-loving, cuddler...be careful what you ask for, ehh? lol What you could do is bring back a toy and/or bone/chew when you come back home occasionally. I think that helped ease her 'a little'..she misses me, but isn't as neurotic about it.

Kara


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

That time will come . Just remember things do get better it just takes time. And since your youngest just left home I know what you are going threw LOL been there done that. Your pup will live I promise she will be get over you leaving her alone .Start off with little short trips leaving her at home. Good luck


----------



## Lola (Mar 22, 2007)

I too said the same thing as you. I am also in the empty carefree nest syndrome. During that training time I wondered why I let myself get carried away. I had a perfectly trained dog why did I get a puppy in addition. But now that it is over, I am glad that I made the commitment. They are a welcome addition to my life and our suddenly empty house. Keep up with your training it will click.
One more thing with the leash. Make it long enough that she has some freedom and that you can move about your business and she is not under your feet. I put two long ones together and it was just the right length for my purpose.


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

The key is to not make a big deal about the fact that you are leaving...Don't baby talk or feel sorry for her..she will feed off of that...just put her a treat or toy in with her and leave....

You know..like when you had to leave your baby...and they would cry and scream because you were leaving...and the caregiver, would tell you they quit crying a few minutes after you left...

Nigel acted like he was being tortured when I first got him and put him in the crate...but after a few days of no reaction from me..it was over and now he goes in his crate with no problems at all...All I have to say is go in your bed and I have three lined up and they all know which one is there's and in they go...


----------



## Lola (Mar 22, 2007)

Paige said:


> The key is to not make a big deal about the fact that you are leaving...Don't baby talk or feel sorry for her..she will feed off of that...just put her a treat or toy in with her and leave....
> 
> You know..like when you had to leave your baby...and they would cry and scream because you were leaving...and the caregiver, would tell you they quit crying a few minutes after you left...


Yes Yes, I think that is a really good tip. Never make a big deal about leaving or returning.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

> I've noticed a tendency for Tessa to want to turn around after pooping...hopefully to sniff it..I'm not sure I even want toknow if she thinks it's a delicacy...yuck.


I meant to comment on this!

LOL....The walking/circling pooping? Yes..Gucci does that but she has NEVER ate it. She does like to admire it, and will sometimes poop in a circle or walk and 'drop'. ound: And then....there is the occasionally butt drag (she thinks this will get her out of a butt bath, but the truth it is usually causes the need for one! lol)

So, don't panic...she may be 'admiring' it like my girl. Quirky, ehh?

Kara


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

*The CRATE NEVER worked with Winston...*

He pooped inside the crate. He hated the crate. I only crated him at night or when we were gone...at night he would wimper but settle no big deal; BUT during the day....if it was 30 minutes or 2 hours, there would be poop EVERYWHERE. I decided I'd rather clean it off the floor than have to scrub the crate and the dog every time.

I did use the leash. I kept him attached to me or where I could see him and took him outside EVERY 30 minutes. It was a huge pain. Now he will still leave poop on occasion but he's 80% potty trained in my house....[he was horrible at my brother's house when we were out of town].

I was home ALOT so it worked for us. I just kept increasing his area to roam...now he has the kitchen, dining & entryway.

Also lots of walks help.

Hang in there!

Trisheace:


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Trish...How old is Winston now???


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Jan, you mentioned sitting in the expen with her and I was going to suggest that. Make her pen one of the most fun and great places to be and she will learn to like it. If it's only used for when you aren't around, she only associate it with those feelings of being left behind. I know it's not easy! 

From day one, we fed Ricky his meals in his crate (if I had to do it again, I'd have an ex-pen too) so he loved it. He'd crawl in there by day 3 for naps. 
I also hate to say it and I hate to hear it, but you just might have to let her cry it out in the pen and pretend you are gone. Not long, maybe 5 mins. at first. If she's only quiet for 10 seconds, I'd jump at the chance and take her out, giving her a ton of praise! Treats in the pen can work wonders. 

Having your little one by the bed and able to see you is good! Glad that is working out. 

Housetraining was long with Ricky. It was rough for a while and by 6 months, he was almost 100% reliable. We are dealing with regression in Sammy now, at 15 months, and have had to back up a few steps in the housetraining, but hopefully, he'll be good soon! It's work and it can be very aggravating, but I wouldn't trade it in for anything! It's not to say that I'd be ready for a baby again any time soon though. lol 

Baby steps, Jan, baby steps. Write as often as you need to!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Jillee and Winston are litter mates and today they are 7 months old!!!! Wow where did the time go......ready for my next puppy....a boy though this time!!!! Sorry Trish for answering but thought that I would share that they are seven months old today!!!!!


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Happy 7 months...I couldn't remember if they were as old as Nigel..he is 10 months now...times flies...


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

Paige said:


> Trish...How old is Winston now???


7 MONTHS TODAY!!

HAPPY BIRTHDAY WINSTON & JILLEE!!!

arty::drum::clap2::cheer2::tea:​
eace:


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Thhere is so much good advice here .. Just remember every dog and puppy is different .. I had a very hard time as Icompared cosmo to asta all the time .. Totally two different personalities .. and puppies and not a good idea !!
I agree start with the crate and then work up to an x Pen .. Lots of good advice here - feeding treating - beside you on the couch beside your bed . Give it time and try it - some works some doesn't and be positive .. 
I tried an X pen with Cosmo - it never worked for him . I then used a play pen and that worked much better not ideal but it did give us time to eat our meals , Over time he seemed to get it - he needed to be there .. 
There is a thread which shows the picture of an X Pen setup with an area to go potty ..
We would take Cosmo outside and we would use a light puppy leash . we would say Go potty - . Sometimes it worked - sometimes it did not He liked pee pee pads and caught on those fairly quickly ..
There is a very good book called Puppy Parenting - I got it at Amazon .com written by Jan Greye and Gail Smith - maybe you can get it at your library . I think it is a a good no nonsense book for first time puppy owners ..


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Happy birthday to Winston and Jillee 

Lola, Susan, I'm glad I wasn't the only one to get an empty nest puppy and really glad you think it's all worth it!

Paige, aawww, what a cute visual I got of your 3 dogs headed to their crates  And what a great goal for me.

Kare, that works for me! In my mind she simply wants to admire her poo handiwork, just like a toddler using the potty, lol! I refuse to consider the other possiblity! But just in case, it certainly doesn't make me want to leave her alone in the ex-pen. 

Trish, I think that is what has me so scared about her reactions...a bad memory! Over 20 yrs ago we had a dog, a shih-tzu that would poop in his crate and roll himself in it when I left the house even though he was Ok in it while I was home....GROSS!! I thought he was the only dog in the world who was willing to mess his crate and I seriously thought he was damaged in some way. Now I know he just had some separation anxiety issues to work through.

Marj, thanks, I was sure I'd gone around the bend. When DH called and I told him I was in the ex-pen with Tessa he cracked up!

I fed Tessa in her crate and the ex-pen today; she peed on the pad 3 times, and when no poop I finally took her outside and she went. The crying and howling didn't last as long while I was getting ready this morning. When she was quiet for a short time I treated her and told her what a good girl she was. She cried but hopefully it didn't last too long. I listened at the door when I got home so I know she was quiet for a while at least.

Lola, thanks for mentioning that, I think our leash is too short, it wasn't working so great this morning, so I'll go buy another one, add it on, and try again.

Cosmosmom, thanks, I'll add that book to the list. I need to get to the library soon! You're right, it's so interesting to see how everyone's puppies are so different. Sometimes you get the idea from the books that all puppies will love their crates, etc. I have seen the pictures on the forum of the ex-pen set-ups. That's where I got the idea. We had it all set up before we got home. Of course we thought we'd plop her in and it would be a piece of cake, lol! 

Thanks to all of you, it feels good to have some strategies to try!


----------



## Lola (Mar 22, 2007)

Jan B,
Also get a leash set up for tethering Tessa to a coffee table in your family room when you and your husband are relaxing for the evening watching TV. That way you won't have to be chasing her all over the house in the evening and also won't have to have the x-pen set up. She will eventually just lie beside you on a chair. Also when you get a chance, read the thread about the personalities of all the Havanese in the forum. It is really interesting and fun to read.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Ricky was very limited as to where he could go in the house. We have a large kitchen/dining area that was gated in two entrances and he was only allowed out of that space if we were attentive. When we'd go dnstrs. to watch t.v. some nights, he'd come along, but we'd gate the hallway so we could see when he'd start circling and looking like he needed to pee. We had a LOT of puddles in the house, but it's just part of the puppy package and it does finally stop. So they say...... LOL 

Glad to hear things were a touch better today, Jan. It will be a while, weeks, months maybe. Depends on the pup!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I too am an empty nest puppy buyer, x2. Neither one was crate trained, and I use the x-pen as a gate in my side yard. :biggrin1:

Kodi was trained at 7 mos. Shelby is a year old and is about 98% trained. She will always poop on the pad, but once in a while, she is will pee on the kitchen floor. Also, she doesn't like the pee pad that is in the holder, and will only use the one not in the holder. She will run to the den, pee on the pad and then run to where I am and stand there, as if to show how proud she is for doing that. She is a character.

It does get better, and it is all worth it.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Sissy will be 3yrs. old in December - I am thinking about when we first got her.

I remember I put her crate in the laundry room (I have a big Laun. room) with a gate across the door. I left the crate door open and put her toys in it and around the laundry room. I sat in the floor of the laundry room and read - ignored her she started finding things to do. Then I gradually sat on the outside of the gate and read, talked on the phone, etc. - she would come to the gate and I would let her smell my hand, etc. I put her leash on my belt when I was working in the kitchen and around the house. Then I would put her in the crate for 30 min. - then take her outside to potty (ring the bell)
and started the process all over again. Not a lot of free time. She was potty trained outside in just a few days by ringing the bell. I had never heard that dog pee would kill grass.

I did crate Sissy when I left (not for long). Sissy loves her crate. We moved it everywhere we went - dining room, living room, bedroom - and left the door open - she would go there when she got tired.

Now she has the run of the house - she sleeps in her crate and with us - she goes back and forth. We never shut the door of the crate.

Sissy hasn't had a accident in the house since she was just 3 or 4 months old. She loves to ring the bell and have everyone jump to let her out. I never gave treats for going potty. I just had a happy party with excited voice - Sissy goes potty like a big girl....yeah.... she loved to please and loved to hear all the excitement about her going potty.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

The only reason Kodi would go in his crate was to eat. Then he would jump up on the crate and bite the bars to try to get out. He was such a good pup, and was always where we were, so he had the run of the house.


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Lola, i want to know when the "relaxing and watching TV" begins lol! i did go buy another leash and tethered her when i cooked dinner and while we ate. It worked much better. She wasn't happy (but happier than the crate!)but she lived  I have read the thread, and even posted Tessa's evolving personality.

Michele, I hadn't thought about not liking the holder....

We have a big open floor plan with kitchen/eating area/family room but there are way too many rugs that she thinks are pee pads.

Sissygirl, you just described my day! i was thinking about getting a bell, i've heard they work for some dogs but not all. 3-4 mo? Could she come give Tessa lessons?

She's done a combo today inside on pee pad and outside. i hope we're not confusing her.

I put her in her crate before I left late afternoon to take my car in. An hour later my DH came home and told me he heard her crying from the garage :-(

The crate was in our living room this evening with the door open, i've been feeding her in there today and she's gone in a few times just to sniff around, take a toy in, etc. Progress.

Tomorrow i'll work on her special crate treats and gradually get her used to being in it. I bought chicken livers and cooked them while ago...she went WILD!! Sniffing the air and whining. When my DH was cutting them up she was straining on her tether so much I was afraid she'd break her neck! So i put her up on my lap and she whined the whole time. DH gave her a little piece and i thought he'd lose his hand, lol! Now I know her weakness <hehe>


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

You're right, Jan. That IS progress! It might only be a wee bit every day, but eventually you will all figure out the relationship, the roles each of you have and she will understand what makes you happy and what doesn't. 

It took us a few months before we could all sit in the family room and watch a movie uninterrupted because either hubby or I were getting up every 10-30 mins. to bring Ricky out or to wipe up a pee mess in there. It was a challenge! lol We still use the 'pause' button on the TV quite a bit because Ricky's upstairs ringing the #@#**&!! bell to go outside - yet again!!!


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Oh Marj, I hope you're right. At this point i just want to feel like she likes us! Well, she likes me, just no one else! And some liveliness would be nice too!


----------

